# Good Whiting Bite going on now



## gordwa (Mar 26, 2017)

The Whiting bite has been going strong here in Brunswick around the dnr  boat ramp under the big bridge just outside the mouth of the channel up around quarantine island area. I was fishing between 20 and 14 ft some nice fattys


----------



## Jimmy Lee Armel (Mar 26, 2017)

Send those jokers up this way to Savannah!  Nice to hear, any bonnet head?


----------



## gordwa (Mar 26, 2017)

Yes i caught one bonnet head off of Jekyll


----------



## Jimmy Lee Armel (Mar 27, 2017)

Awesome. Thanks for the update. I love food news


----------



## Tadpole23 (Mar 27, 2017)

How long will it be before they move into the inshore creeks? I always have good luck caching them where the Hampton river and village Creek meet. When is a good time to catch some good mullet?


----------

